# Has anyone use this GFO?



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It is getting expensive for getting GFO HC from BRS.

Has anyone used this?

http://www.goreef.com/Granular-Ferric-Oxyde-Phosphate-Remover-GFO-Bulk.html

It is $20 per 20 oz, so about half the price of BRS's GFO HC.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That's the GFO I use. Seems good. I can't really imagine the BRS stuff is actually much different. Maybe it is.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I use this http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/bulk-reef/

Same owner I was told. Ray is his name and fast shipping. great customer service. Montreal based


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

contact WTAC with this question. he explained me that there are difference. BRS is better.
I do not remember what is it about

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Sig. I contacted wtac and he provided some information.

Then I contacted Reefsupplies to try to find out whether their HC product is similar to BRS' HC, unfortunately they declined to provide such information.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Make sure that you can regenerate it with a 0.03% diluted Muriatic Acid which you can buy at Home Hardware for $15 a gallon of 31.45% strength....also EXCELLENT for cleaning impellers and pumps or any thing with calcium deposits.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How does this work and is it safe and tedious to recharge?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I charge $60 for 1.75lb of HC GFO

Mine is not the BRS GFO, but works similar and out lasts normal GFO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Uniboobs da man!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

uniboob said:


> I charge $60 for 1.75lb of HC GFO
> 
> Mine is not the BRS GFO, but works similar and out lasts normal GFO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually buy 7 lbs of the HC from BRS. What is your price for 7 lbs? BRS sells the E33HC version. Can you pm me the version you are selling if you don't want to post here?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

notclear said:


> I usually buy 7 lbs of the HC from BRS. What is your price for 7 lbs? BRS sells the E33HC version. Can you pm me the version you are selling if you don't want to post here?


Pm sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

notclear said:


> How does this work and is it safe and tedious to recharge?


I'm very sorry Albert for a late response....been very busy and pre-occupied.Anyway,it's not tedious to regenerate GFO rather you need to be VERY CAREFULL with the handling of the diluted acid EVEN it's harmless unless swallowed.....of course will poison you.Handle it carefully especially when preparing the .03% solution (with ordinary 1 liter tap water).You need to have a canister to put your media in it and then connect an ordinary pump.Do some work coz you'll learn more if I don't (Self-rewarding) SPOONFEED you so here's the walk-thru.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2010/10/chemistry

*WARNING:Use anti-corrosive gloves while handling the Acid (although not 100% pure).*


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

notclear said:


> Thanks Sig. I contacted wtac and he provided some information.
> 
> Then I contacted Reefsupplies to try to find out whether their HC product is similar to BRS' HC, unfortunately they declined to provide such information.


Ray the owner have and will always be business oriented and will try anything to make profit even by hook or crook.I have dealt with him years ago so sorry but I KNOW......BELIEVE!!!!!Use your smarts why he did what he did.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link to this detailed article, a very good read. I don't think I will go this route though.



Flameangel said:


> I'm very sorry Albert for a late response....been very busy and pre-occupied.Anyway,it's not tedious to regenerate GFO rather you need to be VERY CAREFULL with the handling of the diluted acid EVEN it's harmless unless swallowed.....of course will poison you.Handle it carefully especially when preparing the .03% solution (with ordinary 1 liter tap water).You need to have a canister to put your media in it and then connect an ordinary pump.Do some work coz you'll learn more if I don't (Self-rewarding) SPOONFEED you so here's the walk-thru.
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2010/10/chemistry
> 
> *WARNING:Use anti-corrosive gloves while handling the Acid (although not 100% pure).*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Look like I have to stick with BRS then.



Flameangel said:


> Ray the owner have and will always be business oriented and will try anything to make profit even by hook or crook.I have dealt with him years ago so sorry but I KNOW......BELIEVE!!!!!Use your smarts why he did what he did.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I know you can afford it....right,eh!!!!!Good decision.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I will need to sell more frags


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

notclear said:


> I will need to sell more frags


.....and acquire more FRIENDS.Perhaps and store one day when you retire.


----------

